# Looking for firearm training



## k1ngofsoccer22 (Mar 16, 2006)

I have taken the state police firearm saftey course and have my certificate, i need someone to take me to a range and teach me loading, unloading and shoot a variety of weapons...I live on the south shore...


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

meet me behind the Stop and Shop at 3 a.m. (Don't forget your wallet)
I'll bring the loaded gun.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

94c said:


> meet me behind the Stop and Shop at 3 a.m. (Don't forget your wallet)
> I'll bring the loaded gun.


I love it. :spell:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

no no no, meet him at the ATM!!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You should have learned that in your class. What town are you in?


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

94c said:


> meet me behind the Stop and Shop at 3 a.m. (Don't forget your wallet)
> I'll bring the loaded gun.


I think we need to designate 94c Our in house Comedy Specialist.

Scott :rock:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

You're the same assclown who posted "I have purchased my utility belt, belt lining, handcuff holder, handcuffs, baton holster, and baton, what else do i need...just so i can be 100% sure before i go and purchase everything"? in a thread titled "What I need for a full duty belt" and you need someone to teach you how to load and unload a firearm!?!

Don't you also claim to be in a reserve academy? *http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12566*


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

I really don't want this guy on the street anywhere.


----------



## ejdet (Jan 23, 2006)

we should teach this person on a Glock, with the barrel pointed towards his face.......He will learn quickly or fall to natural selection.....


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

JoninNH said:


> Don't you also claim to be in a reserve academy? *[url="http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12566"]http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12566*


On that post it says your in the res academy but dont have a job? Are you one of those yahoos who pays for the acad themselves???


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

94c said:


> meet me behind the Stop and Shop at 3 a.m. (Don't forget your wallet)
> I'll bring the loaded gun.


I love how these old threads show up, they are more funny then the first time=D>


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

DodgeRam said:


> On that post it says your in the res academy but dont have a job? Are you one of those yahoos who pays for the acad themselves???


Hey hey hey.... Easy on the paying for yourself thing.
Don't get me mixed into that group of d. d. d.'s

Scott :rock:


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (May 31, 2004)

k1ngofsoccer22 said:


> I have taken the state police firearm saftey course and have my certificate, i need someone to take me to a range and teach me loading, unloading and shoot a variety of weapons...I live on the south shore...


call these guys...they know a little about using firearms:

http://www.marines.com


----------

